# Ladybug's Gone Wild



## trixy (Dec 28, 2009)

I have an infiltration of ladybugs in my camper. They appear every year, with each year the "party" getting bigger and wilder. 

Where do they come from? Why are they here? And how can I ask them to leave?


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

think someone said moth balls would get rid of them.
maybe and good luck evicting them.


----------



## popupbob (Nov 23, 2009)

I usaully wait till night time.they get in the crease of the curtains and you can pick them off and throw them out side.IF that dont work, just suck them up in a vaccum cleaner.Job is none. no ladybugs were injuredin this eviction.


----------



## anniedote (Jan 2, 2010)

*ladybugs gone wild*

Ladybugs are looking for a safe place to hybernate. Vacumming seems to be the best way to get rid of them. I've seem them inches deep in a windowsill on the side of the house that faces the sun. Move camper into the shade and it may cut down on the infestation.


----------

